# How long for referral email to show up



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 5, 2011)

I sent a referral to my daughter on Thus (9/1) and she has not receives the email as of today (9/5). We checked her spam folder & it was not there. Does it take a few days to show up? Or maybe her email is rejecting it & she doesn't have it set up to put potential spam in the spam folder.

Thanks for any suggestions how to resolve this.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 5, 2011)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I sent a referral to my daughter on Thus (9/1) and she has not receives the email as of today (9/5). We checked her spam folder & it was not there. Does it take a few days to show up? Or maybe her email is rejecting it & she doesn't have it set up to put potential spam in the spam folder.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions how to resolve this.


It should happen right away. To test it, if you have multiple emails, send a referral to one of your other email addresses. I did that so I could describe to a non-computer-type friend exactly what they would see in the message and exactly what they would see when they clicked on it.

If it failed the first time, you can always resend it to her.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Remember that each AGR account must have it's own email address. So if the same one is used, it will not send another referral to that address. As said, it should be sent immediately.

Also be aware of the spelling! [email protected] *IS NOT* the same as [email protected]!





(Capital letters matter.)

I would say refer her again.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Remember that each AGR account must have it's own email address. So if the same one is used, it will not send another referral to that address. As said, it should be sent immediately.
> 
> Also be aware of the spelling! [email protected] *IS NOT* the same as [email protected]!
> 
> ...


I've referred her 3 times now (twice today) and I do know her email address as I set it up for her years ago (such a boring email address for a teen  ). The 2nd time I sent it today I also sent it to her other email address, so we shall see if she gets it there (though she says she uses the "boring" email address more than the other one).


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would say if you can't get it to work. Call AGR and ask what's wrong. If you get a red sad face it's no good. If you get a green smiley face then it's good.


----------

